# Fort Fisher: First shark from the surf



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

So I've been focusing on sharks the last few years during my rare trips to the beach, with work & family I've only gotten a few days/nights per year the last few years to fish.

This weekend we did a weekend trip to Wilmington, and I had one late evening to fish (not counting an early morning run to catch panfish for bait).

I finally caught my first, fishing the last few hours of high tide Sat. night, at the Fort Fisher parking lot just to the right of the rock piles. Caught on a combination croaker head/pinfish fillet. Not sure of the exact species, I was by myself in a rush to de-hook & get it back in the water still alive (which I did). Also the reason for the crappy pic. Hoping to make another trip as soon as I can!


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

Congrats on your catch! With out being able to see the tail it resembles a sandbar to me.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats on the cherry popping 
I know what it's like only fishing a few times a year. Now you got the hardest one out of they way! Congrats again
Tight lines moose


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

Awesome! Nice Catch!


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice shark. It hard to tell from the blurriness but it looks a lot like a sharp nose to me. Did it have white spots on its side? When they are that size many o the species look very similar. Side note... for the love of all that is wholesome and pure... don't lay your spinning reel down in the sand! Unless you like taking them apart to get all of the sand out that is!


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! No spots that I could see. Good point about the reel; it fell over when I was getting the pliers, I did have to clean the sand out last night. That's my new Diawa DF100A, it worked fine, even though it was pretty inexpensive. Although I'm not sure whether it will stand up as well as my 35 year old Diawa 4000C, which still works!


----------



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice sharkie, I fish Fort Fisher frequently for sharks.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

good looking shark man.....Ive had great luck on cut up ladyfish, we wrestled with a blacktip the other night


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Atlantic Sharpnose............


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

blacknose


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> blacknose


agreed!, head is to wide for a sharpie, possibly a small bull, not a sandbar or a blacktip, the brown color points to it spending time in the sound.
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> agreed!, head is to wide for a sharpie, possibly a small bull, not a sandbar or a blacktip, the brown color points to it spending time in the sound.
> js


 I agree,imho,does not look like an atlantic sharpnose,but Dave does know his sharks... Although,it is for sure not a bull shark.. Blut nose on a bull shark... Not familiar with blacknose shark,that could be it...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

if the end of the nose wasn't black could possibly be a finetooth?
js


----------



## Greywalls (Aug 17, 2015)

Why not a sandbar? That's what I would have called it... Always interested in stepping up my fish ID game!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Greywalls said:


> Why not a sandbar? That's what I would have called it... Always interested in stepping up my fish ID game!


dorsal fin looks wrong to me for a sandbar, also the water is pretty warm for them.
js


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

js1172 said:


> agreed!, head is to wide for a sharpie, possibly a small bull, not a sandbar or a blacktip, the brown color points to it spending time in the sound.
> js


Around here (NJ) sandbar sharks are also called brown sharks. I don't pretend to be a shark expert, but odds are its a sandbar/brown.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dorsal too far back from peckfins to be sandbar


----------

